# Father who boards school bus to defend bullied daughter, issues apology



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

I have to admit, I am torn by this story. I can feel his outrage. I can also see where he went way over the line. I will say schools do NOT do enough to address bullying of special needs children









http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100920/...her_school_bus


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

In our district, special needs kids have their own bus. I do feel bad for the child and the dad but that was not the way to go about things.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I so feel his pain. I wanted to storm the school bus when my kindergarder said that his previous best friends wouldn't sit by him anymore







I can't imagine how angry he was at what those boys did to his daughter. And the boys become the victim now


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

In the article I first read about this, he talked way more about feeling sorry for having snapped, and not wanting his behavior to be an example or anything-- he really seemed like he felt true remorse for how he handled it, and he knew it was wrong, and wanted to make that perfectly clear. Terrible situation all around.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

The thing I think is the most sad is that it got to the point where the dad felt like he had to defend her. The school should have handled this.


----------

